#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  all new petroleum books is here

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*



I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .

Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see



so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 

All this is for Allah's sake .

*The link is*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I wait for your repliesSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## moncho

Thanks for sharing

----------


## agus

Thanks Brother. That's great

----------


## okiemeli

Hey thanks ,
The materials you uploaded were awesome.....many thanks.

----------


## TheDreadLord

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend.

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thank you

----------


## wmtat

Thank you for sharing!! :Wink:

----------


## octavio_mdk

thanksss, keep going!!! :Wink:

----------


## bratek

Thank you for your sharing!

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you dude

----------


## snabgi

Cheers mate, you great.  some of the books are just what I needed.

----------


## octavio_mdk

hey man!



Do you have some books about Extended Reach Drilling?? i'm looking for the K&M Technology Group, Drilling Design and Implementation for Extended Reach and Complex Wells 3erd edition book.

Have a nice day!! :Big Grin: See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## balu_vasu

Thank you friend.

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

Thank u all for this nice word 
I just try to but the most useful petroleum books for me & u 
I renew this link always by putting new books
keep in touch.

----------


## safouka

Thanks

----------


## abdelwhab

the site can't open

----------


## antique2004



----------


## okeyz

you are too good,may allah bless you bountifully..
thanks a lot,u are a gem to the petroleum world!!!

----------


## localpetro

Thanks a lot

----------


## dairi

Thank you brother

----------


## okeyz

i cant thank you well enough!! you a pearl to the petroleum industry for willing to share your knowledge and resources with others,allah bless you,keep up the good work

----------


## marrod

Thanks, great contribution

----------


## okeyz

please can someone tell me how i can get wellcap certification online of iwcf, i really need it to clinch a drilling job in angola.
thanks.

----------


## molcito

thanks

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## gepachir

Thank you.  It is a useful books collection

----------


## gilbert

Nice books, Thanks for sharing!!! Its appreciated...

----------


## cratchas

Thanks bro!!! I am appreciate your distribution

----------


## settimana

barakALLAH fik
thanks a million

----------


## verga

Esxcelente  Gracias por  la informacion

----------


## patilpn

Thx for this nice post

----------


## danish711

~~~...Great work...~~~

----------


## tuan.huu2007

Thank for share.

----------


## mechat_eng

thank you very much

----------


## geologist_wael

Thanks

----------


## Mayra

Thank you very much for sharing them. It helps me a lot. I am doing my phD on Flow assurance Problems. Do you also have the following books?

- "Crude Oil Waxes, Emulsions, and Asphaltenes" by J. R. Becker
- "Process Chemistry of Petroleum Macromolecules" by Irwin A. Wiehe  

If it is possible, could you share them, please?.

Thanks again

----------


## anangsb

thank u brother

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## rossi

thanks

----------


## xav

Thanks Bro I really appreciate your effort, thanks a lot

----------


## mgramalingam

thanks a lot

----------


## nurgali

may thanks

----------


## sikkil

Thank you...Nice Collection..

----------


## minnyo

Can anybody upload this book? Thank you...

----------


## datta70

Hi Brother,
Thanks a lot. I could download few books earlier. But the link is not available now.

----------


## rancio

The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## datta70

Okay, the link is back now, but there are no books in the shared folder.

----------


## adelemtibakh@yahoo.com

Thank you so much Eng

----------


## adelemtibakh@yahoo.com

yes No books there
Could you show me the link which has the books

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you for these great efforts

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## kuber

Where have all the links from 4shared disappeared. I hope you have back ups. Thanks.

----------


## mgramalingam

all new petroleum books link was found invalid.please activate this link.most of the people want to refer these types of books.please do it again.
ramalingam mg

----------


## mines2006

Thinks

----------


## mgramalingam

please give the all new petroleum books link.You should keep this link activated for a long time.Because, some people wii download when necessity arises.Please activate this link for a longtime.

ramalingam mg

----------


## 06pg22

The given link is not working now ! :Frown:

----------


## petrolerouni

thaks you so much friend.

----------


## jovyan

Could you please activate the link once more as i believe the link is dead.
Thank you very much

----------


## eng_drilling

thanx

----------


## raul_hinojosa

thanks 4 sharing... buddy

----------


## DaryaKhanBhutto

thanks alot for this precious information

----------


## hogagm

hello
my name is gonzalo gutierrez. i would like to ask you if you have something related about hydraulic fracturing, azidification fundamentals, and paraffins control, please
i will apprecieate your help.

----------


## DLOVER

thank you 

I'm new student of well engineering and that well help me ....
thank you 



I hope  gives you the ParadiseSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## spitrysti

> thank you 
> 
> I'm new student of well engineering and that well help me ....
> thank you 
> 
> I hope  gives you the Paradise



Glad to hear you're using this: I plan to keep it much more aggressively up-to-date than has been the case in the past, but don't hesitate to let me know if you find errors or need clarifications. :Embarrassment:

----------


## lumenaster

Thank you for sharing

----------


## AbuFaisal

Many thanks

----------


## mmg7812006

you like the moon send the light to all.
thanksssssssssssssss.

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

dera dera manana

----------


## brunomogo

Thanx man! The books are very useful!

----------


## pk_kataria

.........

----------


## Rohul2008

> *Al-Salam Alaykom Every body.*
> 
> I want to apologize for not replying to your requests about re uploading the books. But i was very busy because of my new work as a production engineer .
> 
> Now i make a new account on 4shared & this account in shaa' Allah will be more valuable than the previous one , as i put books in categories as you see
> 
> 
> 
> so any one can download any book he need easily , I promise to re building this account again to be always helpful 
> ...



Thank mate, great sharing and very useful for beginner like me

----------


## hermes

Thank you very much !!!

----------


## jpmaniest

thank you....

----------


## engmkm

thanks but I wante any information, books or data  about Fracturing technology design, equipments, job procedures
mkm666666@yahoo.com[/email] 
[email]mohamed.elakhras@me.weatherford.com

----------


## Chad2009

very gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## aps70

te lo agradesco

----------


## thangvan

Cheers mate! Much appreciated

----------


## vague

Great work bro...

----------


## admperf

Thank you friend.
____________

----------


## Luciano Zanga

That's great !!!!....very very useful

thanks soo much

----------


## kiennt

thanks u verymuch

----------


## OBond

Thank You very much indeed!

----------


## xcal

thxs bro!

----------


## minco

thanks body.. The things which your uploading are so need.

----------


## kronstadt

Thank you

----------


## vanthodc

Hi m_abd_elkhalik , can you reupload " Faraskur #1 Drilling Program.doc" in Drilling's folder.
Thank you so much!!!

----------


## mobeen

its realy fabulous whatever u placed for students.


i m extremely grateful to u for my precious helpSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thanks for sharing.
I would like to know if you have this book:

Petroleum Engineering Handbook for the Practicing Engineer, Vol. 2
by M. A. Mian
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards.

----------


## pvthien

Thanks bro so much!
But i am a mud engineer, i cant find any Drilling fluid material in your store. I'm looking for some materials that show how to build up a drilling fluid system, how to appraise a mud system.
If you have that, please upload or kindly send me via email : nguyenhiendmc@gmail.com
or you can show me how, where can i find that document.
Thanks again!

----------


## dallama

Esalumun Aleykum.

Thanks, it saved me a lot of time to find these two particullar books.

kind regards

And my ALLAH be with you.

----------


## mkishpetro

Thanks a lot my bro

----------


## oscarvargas

thank u 4 sharing this information!

----------


## s.khalighi

thanks a lot my friend,
good luck.

----------


## fateh_kas

Thank u

----------


## elales2

Thx a lot

----------


## ammark

thanksssssssssssssssss for each litter of your books.

----------


## giorgio.viadana

I really appreciate!

----------


## raul_hinojosa

Thank you sooooo much buddy

----------


## JuanK

Thanks, It was very helpful... You're a nice and generous person

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## mechjee

waliakum assalam brother...........nice sharing.
Brother I need Casing While Drilling Handbook, if you can share please inform me through this email address.
jansari13@gmail.com

----------


## whitepink

excellent collection. Thank you

----------


## baoson_h5

thank for share forder

----------


## ginozky

> Thanks, It was very helpful... You're a nice and generous person



que fue juan soy gino saludos que haces

----------


## ginozky

que mas juan que haces ya te vi estas conectado

----------


## meena

thaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssss  sssssssssssssssssss for sharing

----------


## selfcolor

good work, thanks

----------


## ginozky

> good work, thanks



juan ya te vi estas conectado en que te hallas ahora

----------


## ufuoma

pls i am finding it difficult to download the iwcf book.Pls help

----------


## mechjee

Nice Sharing Brother...........could you please upload this book if you have..
Oil and Gas Production in non technical language by 
Von Martin Raymond, William L. Leffler

----------


## che_che

Your Account is empty. Could you re-upload it?
Thank You!

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

Please could you re-upload!!! Thanks a lot

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## ufuoma

Dear che_che, i really need your help. I just don't understand why i still find it difficult to download the Shell IWCF training book. Please if you or anyone could help,kindly send it directly to my box ----  ovadje_ufuoma@yahoo.com.

Thanks very much

----------


## yaseen

thanks brother god will help u

----------


## Kay-Kay

I went to the link, I didn't see the books. Am I supposed too be a member of 4shared?

----------


## warzer

thank you,
best regard

----------


## nizam144

Thanks a lot bro Allah may bless you a lot alot Ameeeeeeeeeeeeen

----------


## nizam144

Dear no books are there, please see it

Thanks

----------


## rodolfotorres

Folder is empty. Aparently it was deleted.
Please let me know if you are planned upload same.

----------


## warzer

i am thanking you so mutch,because of your attempt to help us through any way.i know really that you lost some of time till get that services.
best ragard

----------


## jovyan

any luck brother with thw CWD book? if yes could you share with me please. thank you

----------


## aionline

Thank you.

----------


## Rayl

i can not  see the files ,why?brothers?

----------


## infonexus

:Frown:  found nothing...

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## hanzu

thanks for sharing sir... this is very helpful

----------


## Pisak

Thank you very much

----------


## walid

it doesnt work any more, I found nothing, please share again

----------


## balasundaram

dear friends,

I coul dnot find any books or folders or files , can you please help me by reloading the same.

thanks in advance.

----------


## prassanatrs

only blank page. no files. can you please upload again.

----------


## eng-mmj

nothing

----------


## elbelli2008

*Manual of Prodcution technology and operations in field*

YPF REPSOL COURSE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy.!  :Cool:

----------


## Nabilia

> *Manual of Prodcution technology and operations in field*
> 
> YPF REPSOL COURSE
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Password is needed..... Please provide

----------


## elbelli2008

ops, sorry.. 

pass:el_belli

----------


## balasundaram

hello friends...i could not see any files in the link ..can you please help me out  to find the files.

----------


## goldmarlboro

please up load again

----------


## abosaloma2010

please share your files again bro


barak allaho feekSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## khanz

Thnxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Denchandra

Nothing in the list, did i miss something ?????

----------


## abdul.haseeb

link is gone..plz re-upload

----------


## geophysicien1

please can you share another time

----------


## mubeshar786

Assalam-o-Alaikum Brother!
I opened the URL but cant find any book. can u please reconfirm that the books still can be download. thanks

----------


## Amirul

Thanks brother for ur precious sharing. May Allah bless all of ur kind and worthy. Insyaallah...

----------


## abdullah653

i can't download can any one help me to tell me how to download from here i am not able to download even a single book and i need this stuff urgent my exams are approching soon
plzzzz do help me

----------


## binnyoo7

sir,
     i want to start my career in drilling ..my be as GET ...as a fresher ( I m MTech in PETROLEUM Exploration ) .I have one doubt if i start my career in cbm, so wld i be able to find my further jobs in specifically   oil drilling as well ....in short will there be any difference in job profile ....making it miss match ...or conflicting   in future .AS  i feel oil has more weight-age 

pls help 
binny007

----------


## ahmed yahia

Thanks Brother. That's great

----------


## chixo1991

there are no book ? and gzak allah 5ayer

----------


## fadiragb



----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## josefreitas

whats hapen to your files? the folder is empty

----------


## thaly2010

there isn't any book  :Confused:  please upload!

----------


## D.technique

i cant found them there is no file there??!

----------


## zamc

U got it maaaaan... Im impressed

----------


## kampret06

nothing in the folder i think....  :EEK!:

----------


## rgopinath

No files found .pls upload
  gopinath r

----------


## Luis_Santiba&#241;ez

No files, anyway thanks

----------


## driller4ever

thank u very much
god bless u brother

----------


## Chalyto

Sorry, but the link isnt valid. Can you upload in other servidor? Please

----------


## mouzaoui2003dz

hi
the link is not available

----------


## mridul

file is not available.....

----------


## viskzsenior

links dead.can u renew it? thanks

See More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## immojavid

hi bro i need your help the links are broken  :Frown: ((

----------


## mridul

there is no book in your folder,Plz reupload.....

----------


## seje142

the file link is not working

----------


## dmitriy1981

I am sorry that write on this theme, I have a question

I want to know manufacturers of spare parts for Oil country tubing tongs model 45000-100 in USA or Canada.

----------


## khalid655

Good after 14 pages search no book was found.............................................  ..................................................  .....

----------


## australianpaolo

Thanks a lot !!!

----------


## butpro1991

thanks but link die! pls check it for me?

----------


## petrolstd1

I can confirm, link doesn't work for me either...

can you please share the folder again ?


Thank you

----------


## SAGNIK BASU ROY

Link is dead
upload again plz

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## danilo08

Thanks man!!!!

----------


## Gitta

Guys,

Link is dead. Please someone re-upload.

thanks.



GittaSee More: all new petroleum books is here

----------


## ebrahim67

HI DEAR FRIENDS

I NEED THIS BOOK

Fundamentals of Enhanced Oil Recovery
Larry W. Lake, Russell Johns, Bill Rossen & Gary Pope
2014
496;Softcover
ISBN:978-1-61399-328-6
Society of Petroleum Engineers

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thanks for the books you uploaded. I need a book on "Offshore drilling & production practices".

Regards
Neelabh

----------

